# I'm curious, is this legal?



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

I hear of a few barns requiring you to take lessons, but *never* to not come out and see your horse between those times....what kind of crackpots is the HorseForum community talking to?!?!
These BOs are mental. Definitely go look somewhere else.


----------



## freia (Nov 3, 2011)

I think it's probably perfectly legal. It's their property. They can make whatever rules they want. If you sign the contract, you have to follow their psychotic rules. 

Walk away. Even better, RUN!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Hmm, I wonder how much extra money they pull in by using horses owned by others for lessons.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Name of this barn & location? I can't believe this and I think you must've misunderstood, sounds too goofy to be true!


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Those are some absurd rules! - No, I've_ never_ heard of such a thing, nor would I _ever_ consider boarding my horse under those conditions. In the 6 weeks my first horse was boarded while we built the barn/fencing, I rode/groomed/visited my horse_ every single day_ for as long as I wished


----------



## plomme (Feb 7, 2013)

That's insane. Definitely do not board at this place.


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

Sounds like a trick question, lol. Sad thing is- its perfectly legal if you sign a contract agreeing to those terms- its your horse but their property and they can say who is alowed on it and when.


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

I've been trying very hard to think of a 'reasonable explanation' for something like that but absolutely none come to mind... I mean I do get the lessons bit, especially if it's a show barn, but not coming to visit your horse between lessons? Nope. Don't do it, run run run away.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Yes, it's legal. No, it's not normal and raises a whole flock of red flags.


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

I wonder what they are doing that they require a scheduled, supervised visit for each and every boarder. Something is going on behind everyone's eyes that they don't want anyone to see.

Find somewhere else to board.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Who in their right mind would agree to those terms?


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

yes it is legal. It is their property, their rules. Would I ever board where i was told I had to take lessons and did not have access to my horse 7 days a week.. uh .. No. Dont even look there. Go some place else.


----------

